# Detailing calories....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning...

This is something that I think may have been talked about before, but I don't remember anyone actually measuring it so far...so I am planning on doing it today, as it's something I always wonder at the end of a detail! :lol:

I normally use my trusty heart monitor every time I am in the gym, I believe it does give me a good insight into what my body is really doing...

So, onto the plan for today:

I am going to start the test at the very beginning of the detail, so for me that means pulling all my equipment and products out their storage.

My aim today (on a Ford KA) is the following:

Full wash, 2 stage decon, interior wet n dry, and I have to sort out a leak...if time allows, I will also start the 1 stage machine polish...

All in all, I think I am looking about 6-8 hours to start off with...

My heart monitor will capture, maximum heart, average heart, total time and total calories...

As a quick comparison, here is those details from my session yesterday:

Duration: 1:11
Avg Heart: 158
Max Heart: 191
Calories: 1474

I have absolutely no idea what the figures will be, but I think it will be interesting to see!

:thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

1474 calories burned in 1hour 11 mins, am I reading that right?

http://www.bolton.nhs.uk/Library/publicprojects/HyW/Calories.pdf


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RRobert said:


> 1474 calories burned in 1hour 11 mins, am I reading that right?
> 
> http://www.bolton.nhs.uk/Library/publicprojects/HyW/Calories.pdf


Yip 

I know you to really push my body, and normally get over 1000 for each workout...

Even my "rest" days are between 500 - 800 in the hour...

I'm a bit of a nutter... :lol:

Oh, and a bit heavier than a girl...68kg on your list, which is very generic at best! 

:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I have always viewed detailing as a form of workout and aim to get a good sweat on by the final finish, for years I have told everyone it is my "Car-obic workout" :lol:and it always raises a smile


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I find it does bugger all for 'aerobic' workout but massivly increases your stamina for small repetitive tasks!!!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

You really want to make more of a workout from it, wetsand the car by hand. That'll really bump the calorie burn up


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

If i`m working on a car and i miss a day at the gym i feel guilty, this may prove i`m getting a better work out doing the car:lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow... that is some amount of calories within one hour, but am I the only one that finds washing/ detailing a car relaxing and not tiring physically?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

ant_s said:


> am I the only one that finds washing/ detailing a car relaxing and not tiring physically?


No I do too, helps bring stress levels down too imho.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad i'm not the only one, it sounded asthough i'm the lazy detailer and don't get stuck into it lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, it is relaxing and I also use it to chill out, but I was just interested to see what kind of energy I was burning up, even through I am "just" doing a hobby....

Anyway, here we go:

Duration: 7:06
Avg Heart: 103
Max Heart: 158
Calories: 3127

So there we go!

:thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

what monitor have you got Quey?

Looking into getting one.

Daz.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Razzzle said:


> what monitor have you got Quey?
> 
> Looking into getting one.
> 
> Daz.


I have a polar F4 with chest strap...

:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Superb results that is a very efficient workout! 
I don't clean and detail the car as exercise, but as others said to de-stress and get pleasure, and,,, burn up some energy as a fringe benefit


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Derek Mc said:


> Superb results that is a very efficient workout!
> I don't clean and detail the car as exercise, but as others said to de-stress and get pleasure, and,,, burn up some energy as a fringe benefit


Yeah, that is the way I look at it too...

After every detail, I go home and know I am shattered... nice to put a figure to all that hard work...

Now the best of it is...I still have to glaze, LSP, interior and final touches to do tomorrow.... so is it going to be the same again? 

Anything that gets you moving is good for you, a hobby which can do it is very good, and one that burns this amount at a slow and easy - relaxing pace, is just a bonus!

:thumb:


----------



## dyver (Mar 24, 2011)

ant_s said:


> Wow... that is some amount of calories within one hour, but am I the only one that finds washing/ detailing a car relaxing and not tiring physically?


Well it was relaxing till one of the elder residents in my complex decided to start whingeing about the fact that we are not allowed to wash cars in the complex (its in the rule book), but i say xxxx to the old fart


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

So, just to bring this to a close, here are the second days results...

Duration: 6:23
Avg Heart: 109
Max Heart: 146
Calories: 2670

Not a bad result over the 2 days, and I think it goes to show that even though it is relaxing and a hobby, you can still use up some energy (and time!) doing this at the weekends....

Time to chill out now me thinks! :lol:

The actual detail can be seen here btw 

Ford Ka detail

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting reading Cuey Detailing will burn a fair amount well more that you would think,I did around 4 hours on my car yesterday and went for a 7 mile walk/run after it:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i get a lot of excercise with work, on my feet walking/running about the kitchen for 8-15 hours 5 days a week, and wash/detail on days off ect
but as soon as i try to go for a walk my ankle can't take it.. (have 2 pins and a stitched up tendon from playing football when i was 13, broken ankle and ruptured Achilles tendon after a crunching takle... crutches for months and was never quite the same playing football(not that i was good enough for pro lol not by a long shot) after returning to the team, back into my place, was never quite the same and ended up spending about 20% of the games on the bench) for some reason it only gets sore when walking on street ect.. maybe its the inclines ect..


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

hate to say it but that's just not possible really. almost 1500kcal from 70mins detailing a car....

when running, you burn (depending on weight/weather/terrain/economy of running style etc of course) approx 100-110kcal per mile. my PB for a 10 mile road race is 65mins and that's not exactly slow, so going for about the same time you were detailing a car and i burnt about 11-1200kcal in that time.

certainly burns more than sitting around though


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

E21_ross said:


> hate to say it but that's just not possible really. almost 1500kcal from 70mins detailing a car....
> 
> when running, you burn (depending on weight/weather/terrain/economy of running style etc of course) approx 100-110kcal per mile. my PB for a 10 mile road race is 65mins and that's not exactly slow, so going for about the same time you were detailing a car and i burnt about 11-1200kcal in that time.
> 
> certainly burns more than sitting around though


Were do you get 70 minutes from?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

E21_ross said:


> hate to say it but that's just not possible really. almost 1500kcal from 70mins detailing a car....
> 
> when running, you burn (depending on weight/weather/terrain/economy of running style etc of course) approx 100-110kcal per mile. my PB for a 10 mile road race is 65mins and that's not exactly slow, so going for about the same time you were detailing a car and i burnt about 11-1200kcal in that time.
> 
> certainly burns more than sitting around though


Eh?!!?! 

My original reading in post 1 was from my gym workout...used this as the benchmark...


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Eh?!!?!
> 
> My original reading in post 1 was from my gym workout...used this as the benchmark...


oh :lol: even so, seems rather optimistic  but it does show that detailing can be quite hard work.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

E21_ross said:


> oh :lol: even so, seems rather optimistic  but it does show that detailing can be quite hard work.


What reason would I have to make it up, why would I bother, what would I gain....Seriously.....think about it.....why would I waste my time 

You have no idea who I am, what I look like and the size and weight of me, so what are you trying to prove, how do you know what I can and can't do?!?!!?

Maybe you just need to man up and really have a proper work out...



Muay Thai, Kettle bells and body weight circuits... pretty easy to hit that amount tbh...

Any time you feel man enough, you give me a call....

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

catch the pigeo said:


> Were do you get 70 minutes from?


 Well 1:11 ( hours and minutes = guess) approximate 70 mins , no ?

I also read the first post as 1:11 of 'detailing' bursting nearly 1500 calories which I too found hard to believe!!

1:11 of some high rate activity , I can almost buy into.


----------



## Richsw (Apr 11, 2011)

Reading this thread - im tempted to put on a HRM chest belt and measure for myself one saturday when doing the car.
A 40min bike ride and working hard i will burn 350/400 calories, an easier ride for an hour and a bit i will burn around 1100 - thats a mix of inclines and my effort. The 40min ride is after work and i generaly go for it - i have a route i know well and 'burn' off' the stress of the day if you get my meaning - the hour plus ride is at the weekends - i still try and work hard but also take the time to enjoy the ride. 

If i snowfoam,rinse,TBM wash,rinse,dry,wax on wax off - thats a good 1.5 - 2 hours of cardio work, could be interesting results.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> What reason would I have to make it up, why would I bother, what would I gain....Seriously.....think about it.....why would I waste my time
> 
> You have no idea who I am, what I look like and the size and weight of me, so what are you trying to prove, how do you know what I can and can't do?!?!!?


that's true, however, almost 1500kcal in 70mins is about what a VERY fit long distance runner could do. running is just about the most calorie intensive exercise per minute, more so than gym work, cycling etc. i'm not saying you're lying, i never did, i just said 1500kcal in 70mins is perhaps an optimistic reading is all, given the activities. for comparison, for someone who weighs about 75kgs, that's equivalent to about running a half marathon, give or take...and a half marathon in 70mins is no easy feat.... i'm hardly a slow coach and my PB is 1:21.

no need to get all defensive, was just saying mate


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

E21_ross said:


> that's true, however, almost 1500kcal in 70mins is about what a VERY fit long distance runner could do. running is just about the most calorie intensive exercise per minute, more so than gym work, cycling etc. i'm not saying you're lying, i never did, i just said 1500kcal in 70mins is perhaps an optimistic reading is all, given the activities. for comparison, for someone who weighs about 75kgs, that's equivalent to about running a half marathon, give or take...and a half marathon in 70mins is no easy feat.... i'm hardly a slow coach and my PB is 1:21.
> 
> no need to get all defensive, was just saying mate


I understand what you are saying, and sorry to jump down your throat...

I checked my findings (i.e. my equipment) by using the gyms better stuff, and I have tried 4 different types and makes of monitor, and they all come out the same energy burn...

Running is a very good form of exericse, but I don't think it uses more energy than martial arts, or a very high intense all body workout...each to their own though....

But, we are drifting o/t here, my original goal was just to give us all some insight into what is going on when we spend hours "relaxing" and cleaning our cars.... there does seem to be some nice amounts of energy being used up, which can only be a good thing...

And allows us to have a few beers after all the work is done! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RRobert said:


> Well 1:11 ( hours and minutes = guess) approximate 70 mins , no ?
> 
> I also read the first post as 1:11 of 'detailing' bursting nearly 1500 calories which I too found hard to believe!!
> 
> 1:11 of some high rate activity , I can almost buy into.


Yes, reading back my 1st post I should have made it clearer what the original stats were and where they were from!

Sorry people!!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Runing doesn't burn more calories than boxing training I.e circuit and bag work. I don't know anything about martial arts but I'm guessing calorie burnin is more especially for all this mma nonsense   

Lot of calories burnt but depends how much you put into a workout, a while ago my mate took me to the gym and killed me on the pulley system thing, so with little energy I had we done some free weights he gave up on the shoulder press after one set because he didn't have the machines for support.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Runing doesn't burn more calories than boxing training I.e circuit and bag work..


over the period of 60+ mins of continuous running it will. never done boxing but have done kung fu (lau gar style) and kickboxing since 2001 and although yes, after a good session you're knackered, partly because for the speed stuff you are using fast twitch muscle fibres which fatigue out. slow twitch fibres never fatigue, they just run out of supply of glucose (from glycogen). with speed work (again, like throwing fast, explosive punches, kicking etc) you also tear a lot more fibres than with endurance running, hence the DOMS effect.

a 3minute round of sparring will likely burn more calories than you would in running for 3minutes at a pace you could sustain for 60+ mins or so, but unlikely if you were running flat out for a 3minute period. it's horses for courses really.

OP - now you can understand why i got confused with the 70mins thing  no worries, have a virtual beer


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

E21_ross said:


> a 3minute round of sparring will likely burn more calories than you would in running for 3minutes at a pace you could sustain for 60+ mins or so, but unlikely if you were running flat out for a 3minute period. it's horses for courses really.


So can we all agree to disagree, but agree that whatever you do, it's better than nothing like sitting in front of a tv all night...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> What reason would I have to make it up, why would I bother, what would I gain....Seriously.....think about it.....why would I waste my time
> 
> You have no idea who I am, what I look like and the size and weight of me, so what are you trying to prove, how do you know what I can and can't do?!?!!?
> 
> ...


i do think the calories you have posted burned are rather optimistic:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

junkfood said:


> i do think the calories you have posted burned are rather optimistic:thumb:


super dooper for you....

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> super dooper for you....
> 
> :wall::wall::wall:


Unless tested in a specific controlled environment its just estimates

dont get me wrong, i use a heart rate monitor as a guide, with its calorie functions etc, its good to gauge intensity and recovery times, its a useful tool

what the heart monitor or machine dont tell you is the diffferent metabolic rates, muscle mass, bones lengths and leverage factors amongst many other factors


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

E21_ross said:


> over the period of 60+ mins of continuous running it will. never done boxing but have done kung fu (lau gar style) and kickboxing since 2001 and although yes, after a good session you're knackered, partly because for the speed stuff you are using fast twitch muscle fibres which fatigue out. slow twitch fibres never fatigue, they just run out of supply of glucose (from glycogen). with speed work (again, like throwing fast, explosive punches, kicking etc) you also tear a lot more fibres than with endurance running, hence the DOMS effect.
> 
> a 3minute round of sparring will likely burn more calories than you would in running for 3minutes at a pace you could sustain for 60+ mins or so, but unlikely if you were running flat out for a 3minute period. it's horses for courses really.
> 
> OP - now you can understand why i got confused with the 70mins thing  no worries, have a virtual beer


Nice explanation dude, never taken up running but been boxing for about 10 years now, just in from a session infact :doublesho

I am sticking to heavy bag work and floor to ceiling ball bag work - strength and speed - just now.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

JJ_ said:


> Nice explanation dude, never taken up running but been boxing for about 10 years now, just in from a session infact :doublesho
> 
> I am sticking to heavy bag work and floor to ceiling ball bag work - strength and speed - just now.


truthfully is boxing hard on the wrists? like with heavy bag work etc


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

junkfood said:


> truthfully is boxing hard on the wrists? like with heavy bag work etc


I don't think so...if you wrap up your wrists properly...

I have seen "hard men" who don't need that and end up really hurting themselves! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> So can we all agree to disagree, but agree that whatever you do, it's better than nothing like sitting in front of a tv all night...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Totally agree Cueee, i love being outside, fresh air, car looks better, i feel better & i get an extra workout in :thumb:
TV has become so dull over the last 20 years.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Never mind Cuey's calories, clock his av. heart rate over 7hrs :doublesho

You must fly about the place. :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

junkfood said:


> truthfully is boxing hard on the wrists? like with heavy bag work etc


Not my wrists no, but I have found my elbows stiff although I do hit 100% and my bag is a full leather heavyweight which is the second heaviest. But i just want to make sure that if I ever needn't protect my self my punches are coming with as much force as possible.

It's one of the only forms of exercise I like.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great thread, ive often wondered this, especially if you wash, clay, polish/cleanse/glaze and wax!! its quite alot of movement and i do get tired doing it!


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I doubt I get anywhere near 1400 calories per hour, but I definitely feel the effects of a good detail! 

I find it both relaxing and tiring - the two aren't mutually exclusive


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

McClane said:


> Never mind Cuey's calories, clock his av. heart rate over 7hrs :doublesho
> 
> You must fly about the place. :lol:


I know, on paper, he appears very unfit :thumb:


joking joking!!!! don't hate me..


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Bel said:


> I doubt I get anywhere near 1400 calories per hour, but I definitely feel the effects of a good detail!
> 
> I find it both relaxing and tiring - the two aren't mutually exclusive


I agree, love doing a bit of outdoors work (any sort of manual stuff) now I'm not such a gym goer. It's great to be physically tired rather than just mentally tired from work :thumb:

For the purposes of this discussion and wider information:

Yes, 1400 calories is plausible in the gym, but would be considered the effect of very high intensity exercise by someone carrying quite a lot of muscle and capable of sustaining high output.

It's worth bearing in mind for general purposes that the average calorific requirement for a *DAY* is 2500 for a man, and 2000 for a woman. A person at rest over a 24 hr period (think lying in a bed), would probably burn ~1500-1800 calories as their "basal metabolic rate". This is essentially the no. of calories consumed autonomously by your body without any movement of skeletal muscle. This includes a high number (to be converted from glucose) used by your brain, energy used in poteniating your nervous system (making it ready to work, which reqires active work to do), and keeping organs and body systems functioning.

So, for an average amount of activity (read this as "movement") throughout a whole day, an adult person is only actually burning the equivalent of 500-800 calories. This is why it is always better not to eat something in the first place than think "oh, I'll run that off". The general consideration is that you'd have to run for about an hour to get rid of a mars bar. This is all based on *averages* however.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am pretty lucky with my job because its pretty physical and I love it because I know if I don't manage to go for a long walk or run working will cover it to a certain degree.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Great thread. 

I'm a big fella and my Polar HRM says that I regularly top the 1000 calories per hour threshold in the gym.

Over 1000 calories while doing a car is really going some though - nice one!

There are some days where a gym visit isn't feasible and I often substitute a really thorough car scrub for a cardio workout. Also, the twisting involved in car cleaning is really good for functional muscle activity too.

It's all good


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers, I was just meant as a bit of fun and something different....

Thought it was interesting to see.

:thumb:


----------

